# , 12?

## vadim7

.   ,      , 12.   120  -   .       - ,   .

----------


## Mihey

?

----------


## vadim7

ͳ, .

----------


## Mihey

, ,

----------

,          ,         DSL.   ,   .     ,  ( ), PeopleNet, Utry,   .   DSL  "".         .

----------


## Dima0011

> , ,

   (     -  200) 
    (, )

----------


## vadim7

> (     -  200) 
>     (, )

      ?

----------


## Dima0011

> ?

    -

----------


## Rezident

,   ...

----------


## admin

> ,   ...

      ,        .

----------


## admin

> ,   ...

      ,        .

----------

